# Penlights/ modern and old



## Exide (Apr 5, 2011)

A few from Ever ready, Pifco, Cegasa, Sonca, Varta and one Energizer.


----------



## Exide (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Straker (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh those are awesome! That Eveready on the far right in the package, what can you tell me about that? Are they hard to find because I'd love to get one like that. ^_^


----------



## Exide (Jan 28, 2012)

Very hard to find even with out the packaging, i picked this up for a few quid of the market. It runs on two AAA cells or in old size U16 or HP16, no modifying needed with these. This one dates just after mid 60s as Ever Ready went to light blue packaging as did there batteries an the logo changed to, They kept this on until the late 70s.


----------



## Straker (Jan 29, 2012)

Exide said:


> Very hard to find even with out the packaging, i picked this up for a few quid of the market. It runs on two AAA cells or in old size U16 or HP16, no modifying needed with these. This one dates just after mid 60s as Ever Ready went to light blue packaging as did there batteries an the logo changed to, They kept this on until the late 70s.




Just about the right year that I'm looking for too then. This is fascinating! I may have found a pen light that has eluded me for a few years now. You think this was in production just before 1965/1967-ish?


----------



## Exide (Jan 31, 2012)

Around mid 60s and after as thats when Ever ready changed there logo an there colour. This remaind up until early 80s.


----------



## Straker (Feb 3, 2012)

Excellent! That's it then I think. ^_^ Thanks for all your help on this.


----------



## DanDfellow (Mar 7, 2013)

Exide said:


> Around mid 60s and after as thats when Ever ready changed there logo an there colour. This remaind up until early 80s.



What is the catalogue no for the Eveready pen light bottom right I can't quite make it out.

Thanks


----------



## DanDfellow (Mar 7, 2013)

...and was it just produced in the UK as have seen ones on American ebay with dumpy black cap and red or yellow button. Slim Jim I think that version is called!


----------



## Mr. Bluelight (Nov 27, 2013)

DanDfellow said:


> What is the catalogue no for the Eveready pen light bottom right I can't quite make it out.
> 
> Thanks



I think it reads "Catalogue No. 1980"?


----------



## DanDfellow (Jan 15, 2014)

Many thanks for that I thought it was a 9 not a 0! 

I have also seen one of these in a different softer packaging. Anyone know when it was changed and or any amendments to the torch during its life?

Cheers


----------



## PCC (Jan 19, 2014)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## bluebonnet (Jan 19, 2014)

My circa 1940 Ray-O-Vac nickel plated pen light with collar switch is one I still use regularly. It belonged to my father and I treasure it.


----------



## Xavsbud (Jan 25, 2014)

I used to have one just like that gold one with the white tip. Had forgotten about that one until the picture loaded on my screen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DanDfellow (Jan 31, 2014)

Re the Blue tipped everyready (cat 1980)

I have also heard that eveready and Varta used to share designs and that this penlight was one of those shared designs. Can anyone shed any light on that (no pun intended ) 

Dan


----------



## DanDfellow (Apr 3, 2014)

I am trying to find out catalogue information re the the blue tipped eveready. Anyone know anything about its history Inc the packaging?

It's quite odd that there isn't an entry for this model on the flashlight museum page either. For a torch that was once so common it seems to have vanished! Please post any details or PM me.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Månstråle (Apr 9, 2014)

DanDfellow said:


> I am desperately trying to find out information re the pen light seen in this thread (blue tipped eveready) Exide posted a picture above. Had it ridges at all? Also where is Exide? Does anyone know? I've tried to contact him, but no reply.
> 
> Many thanks in advance



You might want to try Doctor Who fan forums. There appears to be some interest in the light because it was used as the 2nd Doctor's 'sonic screwdriver'.






The pic is from this thread.


----------



## DanDfellow (Apr 9, 2014)

Many thanks, I'm aware of that but the Thread hasn't the info I was after. (see above amendments).Thanks for responding. 

By the way, just a thought, but reading the thread, I'm not sure the owner of that penlight would be happy his picture was elsewhere as he was just sharing on that other site. Just a thought!


----------



## DanDfellow (May 14, 2014)

I have just bought one of these on ebay but there are a few differences. Anyone know what Cat No 1981 & 1979 look like.

Cheers


----------



## magellan (May 21, 2014)

Exide said:


>



Very cool. I remember a couple of those from way back.


----------

